# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Long weekend visit by SBHonliners

## lmj

Paul and I hosted Ellen & Rosemond and Kathy & Tom (Katva & Tomva) Lipscomb this past weekend at our beach house in Rehoboth.  Fun times with a dinner party at our friend's house on Thursday night, dinner at the Back Porch Friday night, and dinner on OUR back porch Saturday night.  Days were spent mainly on the beach, with Rosie flying his kite every day and Ellen even making an appearance on the sand...twice! We were also able to take in Eddie's exhibit at the Rehoboth Art League show, great timing for the SBHonline visit. Plenty of Whispering Angel was consumed as well as some very precious clams (long story)... all in all we had a ball.  Here are a few pics, we should have taken more but we were too busy having fun! Merci mes amis, et à bientôt!!!

----------


## JEK

:thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:

----------


## amyb

Wonderful gathering Lynn and Paul

----------


## marybeth

Fun!  Love the pic of the guys hovering around the grill.  Looks like a great time was had by all.

----------


## cec1

Thanks for sharing . . . very nice to see everyone having fun!

----------


## elgreaux

a very lovely weekend indeed!

----------


## katva

It was such fun!  Lynn and Paul are such gracious hosts---- it could not have been nicer!  MB---- I also love that photo of the guys. Everyone had so much fun :Big Grin:

----------


## julianne

What a great group! The off-island sbhonline connections are amazing. Serendipity!

----------


## stbartshopper

The food, locale and friendship look wonderful!

----------

